# Chicken PMV vaccine for pigeons?



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I went to the pigeon supply store today to buy PMV vaccine and was sold chicken PMV vaccine. They don't carry the pigeon PMV vaccine anymore, but told me it's the same except I only have to use 1/10 of a cc of the the chicken vaccine per pigeon. Will this chicken vaccine really work for pigeons?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The virus that affects pigeons and chicken is different but causes same symptoms.
What vaccine did they give to you? Is it Lasota?
If they don't sell anymore you may order columbovac...


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

All it says on the bottle is; PMV Vaccine Chicken Strain.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Then I would suggest you order columbovac from pigeon supply places


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*This from Foy's website:*


Paramyxovirus (PMV-1) is a very common virus in pigeons, second only to paratyphoid. PMV in pigeons is caused by the same virus that causes the very severe disease in chickens called Newcastle disease. Although the virus causing Paramyxovirus in pigeons is the same as the one causing Newcastle disease in Chickens they differ in their strains. *The Chicken Inactivated Paramyxovirus used in this vaccine does however incite a good immunity in pigeons and is far more effective in protecting pigeons than the use of the live Lasota strain vaccine. *The symptoms for PMV may vary from loft to loft and from bird to bird. Probably the most common symptom is the one that affects the kidneys, and the damaged kidneys produce very loose watery droppings, almost clear. The pigeons will drink large amounts of water and their crops may fill with fluid. Other symptom include inflammation of the brain and the pigeons develop loss of balance. Confusion and neck twisting( similar to the neck twisting with Paratyphoid and over dosage with some Trichomoniasis remedies. PMV may kill the birds in as little as 2 days, and up to 100% death may happen in highly susceptible flocks. In many cases pigeons have a low grade inherent immunity and may develop only mild symptoms often not even noticed by fanciers. These sub-clinical infections however predispose pigeons to other severe diseases such as Young Bird Diseases. If you have the inflammation of the brain in the pigeons, some may recover, but it might take a couple of months. Birds that recover can be expected to return to seemingly good health but in all cases it will severely effect their breeding or racing performance with many pigeons getting lost on longer tosses or races. There is no treatment for the PMV-1 Virus. Prevention through vaccination is very important and must be done every year, although the first year requires a vaccination and then follow with the booster shot about two weeks later.* Foy’s PMV-1 vaccine is a chicken strain vaccine and the dosage is 1/10th of a cc, so a bottle goes a long way. Each bottle contains 10 cc and will give you 100 shots. *
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/vaccines-pox-aid/503-foys-pmv-1-vaccine-chicken-strain


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Jay3 and Jass Samoplay for the replies. I will be using the vaccine on some of my young birds next week.


----------

